# Refurbished iPad



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

When do you suspect Apple will start selling refurbished iPads at the USA web store?

Will Apple initially not admit problems with iPads to give this device a better market penetration?

Will there be a new category or will Apple initially sell them as a Mac or iPod device.

The thought occurred to me because of this thread


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

Who cares if you buy an iPad and it is defective. It is still under warranty, just bring it back to the store and harass the sales staff until they let you walk out of the store with a new one.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

The store I was in today already had 'refurbished' iPads, though I was given a new one. I asked about it, was told it'll be another week or so before they start using them.

Makes you wonder... refurbished, already? Hmmm......


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I wonder how many refurb's are really just returns that Apple can't sell as new anymore in their retail stores.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

kloan said:


> ... Makes you wonder... refurbished, already? Hmmm......


What's to wonder? "Refurbs" includes open box, display models, bad battery or screen replaced (!), nothing special or out of the ordinary after a million shipped.
Is it?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have heard quite a few complaints of various issues. But hardly surprising really, it -is- a new product.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

groovetube said:


> I have heard quite a few complaints of various issues. But hardly surprising really, it -is- a new product.


I've heard of the Wifi "issue" that almost no-one who owned an iPad on this board seemed able to replicate... Otherwise... not sure what issues there have been.

And my vote is for Apple to sell them in a new category, after all, they introduced the iPad as a "third device" between the iPod and the Mac.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

SoyMac said:


> What's to wonder? "Refurbs" includes open box, display models, bad battery or screen replaced (!), nothing special or out of the ordinary after a million shipped.
> Is it?


Stores no longer sell open box products, and floor models are marked as such on the back, so they can't sell those either. The iPad has only been out a little over a week. Not really enough time to send store returns back to Apple wherever, then ship them back to the stores as refurbs. Obviously Apple already these 'refurbs' ready to go.

My hmmm is I wonder what kinds of subtle defects the refurbs will have that they weren't packaged as new. If anyones familiar with the iPhone replacements will I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

But even once they hit the refurbished store, they will not be marked down a lot I suspect.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

groovetube said:


> I have heard quite a few complaints of various issues. ...


I just did a brief Google search for "iPad hardware problems", and some of the results were not problems, but simply _opinions_ about "no camera".

I found some complaints about the iPad not charging properly from older USB chargers, but I remember Apple stated long before the iPad hit the market that newer USB chargers would be required.

The only real _problem_ I've seen from my search, relates exclusively to iPad's WiFi.

Apple has already responded:

Apple Confirms iPad WiFi Issues - Looking for Solutions


The funniest site I found had this scary headline:

*"iPad is packed full of problems"*
*"So much for game changer"*

Reading further, I am convinced that every iPad is filled with rust, styrofoam, and wishes ...

"Apple's iPad appears to be chock full of problems which seem to have gone pretty much unreported by big media."

Okay, I've had a double shot of whisky, and now I'm ready to learn the gruesome details of Apple's new, dreadful product.
Ready? ...

"A trip to the Apple news boards shows that not everyone is happy about the gizmo which shipped with a few bugs. Most of the problems are related to faulty wifi on the iPad."

... Oh.

For the full, anticlimactic report, see:
iPad is packed full of problems


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

It could really go either way. I voted the for the iPod category, even though it has more functions, it is still based on the same tech.


----------

